# The Sting



## Junkman Bob (Nov 9, 2018)

Just found this Sting today ... if anyone has tires and brake caliper let me know ... I would like to get it OG before I sell it ... thanks Cabers


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 11, 2018)

That's kewl .


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 11, 2018)

Needs OG tires and caliber 
Thanks Boltnut


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice is that stem When they would’ve used from the factory


----------



## rrtbike (Nov 30, 2018)

Rear caliper? Do you have a picture?
What year is it?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 30, 2018)

May 1980. 
Yes , stem is team Schwinn


----------



## rrtbike (Nov 30, 2018)

It doesn't seem like it would have had a front caliper.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 30, 2018)

The back one that’s on there is not The right one ... your right it would have not had in front


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 18, 2019)

Does anyone have proper caliper before i put in for sale section 

Thanks everyone 
Bob


----------

